# تذكار إستشهاد القديس سيدهم بشاى بُكــــــــرة (17 برمهات )



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2011)

*تذكار إستشهاد القديس سيدهم بشاى بُكــــــــرة (17 برمهات )

بركة صلواته تكون معاكم 

آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن





















































تفسير اسمك في أفواه كل المؤمنين
الكل يقولون يا اله ق. سيدهم بشاي أعنا أجمعين


*copy*
*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2011)

بركة صلواته  فلتكن معنا

شكرا على الصور الرائعة

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك جدا 
والصور الجميله
كل سنهوأنتم طيبين
بركه صلاته مع الجميع
آمين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> بركة صلواته  فلتكن معنا
> 
> شكرا على الصور الرائعة
> 
> الرب يباركك



*آميــــــــــــــن
ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2011)

ميرسى ابو تربو للصور
بركة صلواته تكون معنا
ااااامين

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2694993 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك جدا
> والصور الجميله
> كل سنهوأنتم طيبين
> بركه صلاته مع الجميع
> آمين​


*آميــــــــــــــن
ميرسى أستاذى لتشجيعكم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ميرسى ابو تربو للصور
> بركة صلواته تكون معنا
> ااااامين
> 
> ...


*آميــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا أمى ...وميرسى خااااااااااااالص لاضافة حضرتك للسيرة العطرة
بركة شفاعته تكون معاكم
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2011)

*بركه صلواته تكون معانا

ميرسي ابوتربو​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بركه صلواته تكون معانا
> 
> ميرسي ابوتربو​*


*آميــــــــــــــن
ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم
*


----------



## marcelino (28 مارس 2011)

*من ضحايا الاضطهاد الاسلامى الملعون

بركة صلواته تكون معانا
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مارس 2011)

بركته تكون معانا
ثانكس ابو تربو​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى لمروركم كلكم ومشاركاتكم الطيبة*
* سلام المسيح لكم*​


----------



## zezza (28 مارس 2011)

استشهاده كان سبب بركة كبيرة لكل مسيحى مصر و قدرنا نرفع الصليب علانية بعد ما كان ممنوع 
فعلا" كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير "
شكرا اخويا على الصور ربنا يباركك
بركة القديس العظيم سيدهم بشاى تكون مع جميعنا


----------

